# I'm willing to pay!!!!!!!!!!!!!



## chitlin (Jul 13, 2010)

I know this has been tried before.I would like to join a club  anywhere in or around Mid. Ga.I am willing to pay full dues(provided they're not to high)to hunt hogs when deer season IS NOT IN with dogs.I WILL NOT STEP FOOT ON THE PROPERTY WITH DOGS DURING DEER SEASON.I'M WILLING TO PAY.PM please if anybody is interested.Oh yeah Guys and Gals that means I DO NOT care about hunting your deer.You all can have your deer.Nor do I have any dogs that will run a deer.I WOULD NOT EVEN OWN A DOG THAT RUNS DEER.You guys give a good,honest hog hunter a chance!!!!!


----------



## chitlin (Jul 13, 2010)

Btt


----------



## chitlin (Jul 15, 2010)

Btt


----------



## chitlin (Jul 17, 2010)

I'm still tryin!!!


----------



## GA DAWG (Jul 17, 2010)

Good luck..I've ran a add for years on here for the same thing cept with coons instead of hogs and in north ga area..Seems they had rather loose the land than allow a dog hunter on it!


----------



## zzweims (Jul 20, 2010)

It could also be that they don't have decent hog and coon populations on their land.  You might try offering free deer tracking services as well.  I've done this on deer leases with my bird dogs.  Worked out great.


----------



## chitlin (Jul 30, 2010)

Btt


----------



## namron44 (Jul 30, 2010)

*I have 360 acres available near Abbeville GA in Wilcox Co.*

I am currently soliciting offers on my 360 acres N. of Abbeville.  We have in the part had plenty of hogs. Let me know if you are interested in discussing possibilites with me.
I don't want to give out my email or phone # on the site. for obvious reasons.


----------



## buckmanmike (Aug 1, 2010)

Do you kill the hogs, or catch and release?


----------



## chitlin (Aug 1, 2010)

PM sent to namron44 and buckmanmike.


----------



## chitlin (Aug 5, 2010)

Btt


----------

